# The Big Trains Show - Pictures



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

I took a few pictures at the Big Train Show on Saturday morning, some before it opened to the public.(I apologize, used a different camera so my focus was off sometimes.)


USA Trains Booth










I ended up buying one of these.



















VIC'S PIZZA LAYOUT





































Vic had his warning signs out










Some shots from the DOOR HOLLOW





































Scenes from DEL ORO - Camping anyone?










Movie Set










Accucraft Booth



















Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the pix Tommy, real nice!


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

*Yes.. tk's Tommy..







*


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I just got home ....Had a good time

Lots of G stuff going out the door.

Pretty good crowd.

I bought 3 used and 4 new Aristo switches. + to a 10 ft curve.

I took pictures

Have to edit them

Will post them later 

JJ


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the photos Tommy.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Great Pics Tommy. Thanks for posting.


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

Great pictures Tommy. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Great photos. Love the NYC, don't want to know the price!


----------

